# Divorce papers are signed



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I went to my lawyer to sign divorce papers on Friday, and boy was it a day. On one hand, I'm really sad that this chapter of my life is nearly closed. A chapter that I had some really high hopes for when we were first starting out. On the other hand, it's a relief that the last bit of paperwork is signed on my part, anyways. According the lawyer, I can expect everything to be finalized in 2 months, and another month after that, apparently, we each get a certificate. Seriously, who the hell wants a certificate after this?!?


----------



## keepittogether (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't know whether to say _congratulations_ or _I'm sorry_. A certificate? Really? :surprise: The dollar store sells frames...

I will be in your shoes this week. It will certainly be surreal. Take care of yourself over the next month or so okay?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Ursula said:


> I went to my lawyer to sign divorce papers on Friday, and boy was it a day. On one hand, I'm really sad that this chapter of my life is nearly closed. A chapter that I had some really high hopes for when we were first starting out. On the other hand, it's a relief that the last bit of paperwork is signed on my part, anyways. According the lawyer, I can expect everything to be finalized in 2 months, and another month after that, apparently, we each get a certificate. *Seriously, who the hell wants a certificate after this?!?*


*Oh, Hell! I just absolutely continue to adore the one that I have from my RSXW!

@Ursula ~ You'll learn to display it with pride, Sweetheart!*


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Proof of your divorce comes in handy at times.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Just remember what drawer you shove the certificate in, you do need it occasionally. Right about the time you need it you cant find it. It is an annoyance getting it in the mail later. I got mine about 3 months afterwards and it ticked me off having it show up one day in the mail and reminding you of the whole ordeal.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

keepittogether said:


> I don't know whether to say _congratulations_ or _I'm sorry_. A certificate? Really? :surprise: *The dollar store sells frames...*
> 
> I will be in your shoes this week. It will certainly be surreal. Take care of yourself over the next month or so okay?


Thanks for your words, y'all! When in the future would a divorce certificate come in handy?
@keepittogether, I'm sorry that you'll be in the same shoes this week, and I wish you well. Take care of yourself too. And LoL to the bolded above... :grin2:


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Ursula said:


> Thanks for your words, y'all! When in the future would a divorce certificate come in handy?
> 
> @keepittogether, I'm sorry that you'll be in the same shoes this week, and I wish you well. Take care of yourself too. And LoL to the bolded above... :grin2:


Well if you get married again, I'm pretty sure you need the decree to get a new marriage license. 

It probably varies by state but in my state once a divorce is filed you can't remove your spouse from life insurance policies, bank accounts etc until the divorce is final so you need the decree to prove it's final and the now ex doesn't have anymore legal claim or potential legal claim to the accounts. Though many banks as example don't follow the rules and will remove a spouse name off the account some do. I've got one old small checking account at a credit union that I've tried for over 2 years to get my ex off. They won't remove her unless she signs a form despite having the decree. My ex refuses to sign so I can't close the account and I never use it so 5 bucks sits in the account and probably will till the day I die. 

If your going back to your maiden name I think you need to show it to change your social security account and to change your passport if you have one.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ursula said:


> I went to my lawyer to sign divorce papers on Friday, and boy was it a day. On one hand, I'm really sad that this chapter of my life is nearly closed. A chapter that I had some really high hopes for when we were first starting out. On the other hand, it's a relief that the last bit of paperwork is signed on my part, anyways. According the lawyer, I can expect everything to be finalized in 2 months, and another month after that, apparently, we each get a certificate. Seriously, who the hell wants a certificate after this?!?


Its just for legal purposes, for example if you marry again you can prove that you are actually legally divorced.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Gotcha, and that makes sense, @Diana7 and @honcho.

I'm in Canada, but everything we had was separate, so I don't actually know how that works here. The only thing we had that was joined was a bank account that all of our wedding funds went into, and that was divided up once we got all of our financials in order with our lawyers. And, I had kept my maiden name, so there aren't any changes there either. @honcho, that's crazy! It's too bad that your ex refuses to sign. Speaking of crazy, it just hit me how ex and I may have been married and living together, bur our lives ran parallel to one another, rarely joining as a united team. Sad really.


----------

